# New DIY material



## sn0wxyuki (Nov 4, 2021)

I am so confused! May I know where do we get new ingredient like flour, sugar maybe? and also shopping basket!!


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 4, 2021)

Flour and sugar come from the new crops! Leif sells them at random. :]

Though I'm not sure on the shopping basket -- is it a furniture requirement maybe? Some of the DIYs require furniture to craft if I remember correctly ^^;


----------



## Mr.Fox420 (Nov 4, 2021)

Spoiler: New Recipe Acquisition



You can also find ingredients on Kapp'n Island tours. I just found a bunch of wheat plants. For new recipes, do some fishing, look for bottles on the beach, and visit villagers who are cooking. Those are the ways I got new recipes. Also check Nook's cabinet for new DIYs, and Nook Mile Redemption on the town hall machine.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 4, 2021)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I am so confused! May I know where do we get new ingredient like flour, sugar maybe? and also shopping basket!!



The *shopping basket *is an item sold. The *stacked shopping baskets *is a DIY. Similar to books and stacked books.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Nov 5, 2021)

Mr.Fox420 said:


> Spoiler: New Recipe Acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> You can also find ingredients on Kapp'n Island tours. I just found a bunch of wheat plants. For new recipes, do some fishing, look for bottles on the beach, and visit villagers who are cooking. Those are the ways I got new recipes. Also check Nook's cabinet for new DIYs, and Nook Mile Redemption on the town hall machine.




So sad that I went to Kapp island twice and both is just normal regular mystery island like the one we go with seaplane! haha took me a little longer perhaps

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



Rosch said:


> The *shopping basket *is an item sold. The *stacked shopping baskets *is a DIY. Similar to books and stacked books.



Ahhhhh!! ok no wonder, and I have Etoile asking me about stacked shopping basket when she at my island! a surprisingly hard request from a campsiter! So I scan her another day to get log chair instead


----------

